# How to let people make their own blogs on my site.



## Greyman11 (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm building a website at the moment, and I wanted to let people have the option to register their own blogs on my site, but the only programs I could find only let the the admin/webmaster run one blog like with Wordpress and Blogengine. 

Can anyone tell me where I can find a program to install on my site to let individual people register their own blogs on my site?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

check the following

http://cgi.resourceindex.com/Programs_and_Scripts/Perl/
http://php.resourceindex.com/Complete_Scripts/


----------

